# Kmail nie sciąga poczty po update systemu

## Xywa

Witam,

Zrobiłem wczoraj standardowe emerge -uNW, i jeden z pakietów (bodajże koffice) zażądał dodania do flag use +reports. Dodałem, przekompilowałem, dokończyeł update i....

Wszystko wyglądało w porządku, do momentu gdy przy okazji innej rzeczy nie zajrzałem na swoją skrzynkę pocztową poprzez przeglądarke. Siedziało tam sporo wiadomości dla mnie, ale kmail nic nie ściąga   :Confused:  Żadnych błedów, nic -  zachowuje się tak jakby nic nie było na serwerze. Wszytskie maila, który wysyłam dochodzą, nie mogę tylko ściągnąć tych z serwera   :Confused: 

Testowałem na iPhonie i wszytsko łądnie schodzi, tylko kmail zaniemógł.

Macie jakieś pomysły?

----------

## svL

strzał: odpalic kmaila w terminalu z opcja debug (albo czyms takim, nie używam kmaila)

----------

## Xywa

Teraz mi się przypomniało że wczoraj w trakcie pracy skończyły mi się baterie w trakcie, wieć może to jest przyczyną , jakieś daty się przestawiły czy cuś.

Jak odpale sam kmail w konsoli i chce sciągnąć pocztę mam taki komunikaty w powiadomieniach kde:

Error while chcecking account KONTO konto@konto.pl for new mail:

The process for the pop3s//pop3.poczta.onet.pl protocol died.

----------

## one_and_only

obstawiam openssl. revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Xywa

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> obstawiam openssl. revdep-rebuild?

 

revdep-rebuild robiłem kilka razy

Spróbuje przeemergować openssl

----------

## Xywa

Po reemergowaniu openssl nic nie zaskoczyło, ale pomógł kumunikat i przeeemergowanie tego poniżej (pogrubiłem).

Dzięki one_and_only [SOLVED]

* Messages for package dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3:

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 * 

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.8

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.8

 * 

 * Once you've finished running revdep-rebuild, it should be safe to

 * delete the old libraries.  Here is a copy & paste for the lazy:

 *   # rm '/usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8'

 *   # rm '/usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8'

----------

## matidz

ja bym sie do tego zabral tak:

-utowrzyl nowe konto w systemie(useradd), z tego konta zobaczyl czy dziala(najlepiej na innym koncie pocztowym-na innym serwerze) - bedziesz wiedzial czy wina nie lezy np po stronie konfiguracji.

-jesli nie dziala to zobaczyl czy w ogole jest jakas proba polaczenia netstatem albo jakims snifferem

-przejzal biblioteki z ktorych korzysta kmail za pomoca ldd -moze znajdziesz jakas ktora np ostatnimi czasy zmieniales

----------

## one_and_only

No właśnie kojarzyłem, ze coś tam się pozmieniało z libcrypto, ciekawe tylko dlaczego revdep-rebuild sam tego nie naprawił?

----------

